# Need a little help.



## Satoshi (Feb 13, 2010)

So I decided.

I need fucking proper anatomy studies. Sadly, I live two hours away from a real city that has a community collage D: I just wanna learn how to draw a human body properly before I decide to do any big projects. Like comics. 

I wanna be able to branch out and improve myself. So I was wondering if anyone new good sites that could help, books would work great too. 

I'd prefer sites xD Faster to get to than ordering a book from amazon; plus it'd probably be cheaper. :c 

This is all because -I- want to improve myself, not because I want to be on par with other artists on this site D: <3

Thanks~


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 13, 2010)

I would get a posable body, like the ones that are wooden.  That is a great way to vaguely get the sketch for a body either stationary or in action.  It helped me a lot lol


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 13, 2010)

Hmm :o I had one of those, I found them really stiff D: Like they didn't move as well as a human body.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 13, 2010)

Aww sorry...  I had one and it wasn't as stiff and it's so convenient for the
anatomy and poses


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 13, 2010)

I got an old anatomy book from school i stole lol Ill mail it to you hahaha


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 13, 2010)

Lol :V If you did that, I'd totally give you some arts...Even though I'm not that good D: Nor good at drawing dog/wolfs xD


----------



## Smelge (Feb 14, 2010)

Might not be what you want to look for, but softcore porn is pretty good for poses and practice. As reference.

Failing that, www.posemaniacs.com

Or, if you're one of those seafaring types, try and find a version of Poser. That tends to be pretty good for setting up poses for REFERENCE ONLY. For the love of His Noodliness, if you do get Poser, do not do the "Here is Krystal looking puty", "Here is another Krystal having sex with the original Krystal, except one has a t-shirt and you can now see my complete lack of creativity" thing.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 14, 2010)

That's actually what I need xD 
I need to see the muscle and the bone. D: <3

...

Lol @ Kyrstal porn.


----------



## krisCrash (Feb 15, 2010)

Get friends to pose for you?


----------



## Sho-Oxide (Feb 15, 2010)

Posemaniacs is a godsend, and it should be your first stop. 
They have a 30 second sketch exercise, which is really good for improving anatomy.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 15, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Might not be what you want to look for, but softcore porn is pretty good for poses and practice. As reference.
> 
> Failing that, www.posemaniacs.com
> 
> Or, if you're one of those seafaring types, try and find a version of Poser. That tends to be pretty good for setting up poses for REFERENCE ONLY. For the love of His Noodliness, if you do get Poser, do not do the "Here is Krystal looking puty", "Here is another Krystal having sex with the original Krystal, except one has a t-shirt and you can now see my complete lack of creativity" thing.



Softcore is how I started out.  I fully agree


----------



## dovetone (Feb 15, 2010)

Really the only way to learn to draw bodies with any success is to draw from life. You can learn lots of formulas and things from books but you will often find yourself stuck in a few poses. Even if you live far away from a city or college, try searching around for a figure drawing class or figure drawing sessions. If you can't find anything, then ask your friends to pose for you, or draw people randomly (try not to let them catch you, they could get creeped out P. You can even set up a mirror and draw yourself- this is particularly useful if you want to draw nudes but don't have access to a figure class (which is really the best way to learn the figure.)
I also recommend picking up " Drawing from the Right Side of the Brain ". It's a really amazing book that has a lot of great exercises for observation drawing.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 15, 2010)

Malls. Coffee Shops. Stores. There's people there. Sketch them.


----------



## outward (Feb 15, 2010)

Go to your library's online catalogue and search for figure drawing. My library lets me reserve books, so I just find them online, walk up to the desk at the library, hand them my card, and retrieve my chosen books from there. : )


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 17, 2010)

I wish I lived by a closer city D: </3 Well, drawing guest could work just as well..a little creepy xD Considering they just saw me at the cafe. :B 

I could give that a try on my off days.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 17, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> I wish I lived by a closer city D: </3 Well, drawing guest could work just as well..a little creepy xD Considering they just saw me at the cafe. :B
> 
> I could give that a try on my off days.
> 
> Thanks everyone!



If you're sketching it's not creepy. You may want to have headphones on though so people are less likely to approach you and bother you while drawing. If you were just sitting there watching people and not sketching, then that's creepy.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 17, 2010)

Lol, people watching |3 
Yeah. I see what you mean. :3 I'm gonna have to buy another sketch book to work in.
Resorts are the best place for a lot of diverse people D: Not everyone's dressed the same like at malls.


----------



## TheKyleIsHere (Feb 18, 2010)

I whole-heartedly agree that in lieu of an actual classroom environment, drawing people in cafes and such is a great idea. It is near perfect practice of things like gesture, motion and proportion.


----------

